# CC 2.0T oil consumption comments?



## CC4KMG (Mar 26, 2009)

Great forum !! I have been scouting this site for a few weeks now, and I am seriously considering becoming a cc owner. I saw the cc at a local auto show and it's the first car I've seen in quite a while that has turned my head and set off that inner voice: "what is that??" ! A real sense of style, inside and out, this car has! 
What I am curious about is in my reliability searches I have noticed that the 2.0T tends to burn a lot of oil. Is this a trait of the former 2.0tsfi more than the 2009 or are owners of the CC out here noticing a problem with this issue? Also kinda scary is the occasional concerns people have with sludge build up. Any comments that could put my mind at ease about these things?? Thanks everyone !


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC 2.0T oil consumption comments? (CC4KMG)*

There is going to be burn off, change your oil every 5k instead of the VW recommended 10k and you will be fine.


----------



## CC4KMG (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: CC 2.0T oil consumption comments? (Veedubin02)*

Oil burn off of around a quart every 1K miles is about what I tend to see when this is being discussed, but to me, I guess this just seems a bit excessive coming from my current ride (05 tl), which has never neeeded any additional oil between changes in the 80K miles that i have now owned it.. I supose turbos just drink oil excessively by nature then, and it's not due to any inherent design issues or loose tolerances in the 2.0T... Do you have any any concerns about this sludge issue of former model year turbos??


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC 2.0T oil consumption comments? (CC4KMG)*

The many reason for burn off is due to the PCV system that helps keep crank case pressure at a safe level. Oil escapes through this and ends up in the air intake system and is burned off. 
What were the oil change mileages on the TL?

I am not too worried about sludge I didnt ave any issues with my MKIV and sludge.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: CC 2.0T oil consumption comments? (Veedubin02)*

They say the PCV system is better on the TSI now but is it right...







I did my oil change at 9100 miles and was still above the fill line.
btw I hit 10,000mi today


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC 2.0T oil consumption comments? (passat_98)*

Im not far from hitting 10k myself. The PCV is a little better, when I changed out my intake there was oil in my intake pipe.


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: CC 2.0T oil consumption comments? (CC4KMG)*

3,000 miles on my 2.0 T and it isn't even down half a quart. With synthetic oil, if you strictly follow the maintenance schedule (or better) I wouldn't worry at all about sludge.


----------



## bhvrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: CC 2.0T oil consumption comments? (vw60606)*

I'd be curious to see how many people are having all that much burnoff. I had no noticeable burn off on my 2006 A4 that I owned for 2 years when changing the oil every 5K miles. Probably 1/2 a quart or less. The v8 S4 engine will eat a quart every 2K miles or so. I had to carry a quart in the trunk at all times.
cheers! mike


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: CC 2.0T oil consumption comments? (CC4KMG)*

The completely revised "TSI" engine covered several of the problems the "FSI" engine had. Oil-usage problems are virtually unheard of with the "TSI" engine.
There are also no more problems with the fuel pump, and much less worries about the PCV and diverter valves. If you go to the TSI forum, you will see that confirmed.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

After speaking with a tech from VW last night the concerns with the TSI engines taking care of the burning oil is still to early to tell. Going to 3K intervals for oil changes may be my solution for this with my FSI but will see an increase in car maint. costs but hey, if you want to take care of a car and make it last then you have to do these things.


----------



## HiTechCD (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (rdjr74)*

I am riding a 2008 Jetta Wolsfburg 2.0T TSI Engine.
First 5000 miles with factory oil - car ran smooth as silk with no burn off.
Second 5000 miles with CHEAP SH*t Dealership Oil (they didn't even know the brand when I asked them, but they assured me it was VW Approved - year right...) - I was down over a quart. The engine sounded like it had 100,000 miles on it rather than 10,000.
I did some research, and now use the MOTUL Specific VW oil - Car is running better than new and doesn't burn anything anymore. Engine is quiet and smooth. 
So, IMO, it depends on the oil too. Use a very high quality synthetic (not from a dealership) and you will be better off!
-- CD


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (HiTechCD)*

You can always bring your own (VW-approved) synthetic oil to the dealership, and they will do the oil change with that - if you don't trust they use good oil.
I think 5,000 mile oil changes are borderline OCD with synthetic oil and normal driving; 3,000 miles changes are nothing but a waste of resources, IMO. The engine using oil and oil changes are completely unrelated. And to repeat, the wide consensus is that *the new TSI engine does not have any noted, significant oil usage problem.* 
People who do not break in their engine properly (i.e., are too timid, and do initially not continuously change the engine revs, and increasingly so up to red line after several hundred miles) are more likely to experience these type of issues. Also, ongoing "Italian tune-ups" should be part of everyone's driving habit (i.e., getting on it a bit more, some full throttle, and varying high revs across the range at least once every other week or so, depending on car usage).



_Modified by feels_road at 2:00 AM 5-21-2009_


----------

